# Cone Wrench Sizes



## OLDTIMER

I have a few  Schwinn Stingrays, a few Schwinn Middleweights and a couple of Murray/Sears/Huffy bikes where I am planning to start on the mechanical portion of their restorations.
All of the bikes are single speed coaster brake models, with the exception of (2) Schwinns ('62 American & '69 Twinn which are both Bendix 2-speeds).
I would like to buy cone wrenches to facilitate the bearing adjustments, but I am confused on the sizes. I see a variety of cone wrenches in millimeter sizes, but I am presuming that the American bike manufacturers back then were using standard American sizes.
I would like to know if there are a few common sizes used on my variety of bikes. I would consider a wrench set, but would rather avoid a set I'm only going to use a few.
Could you advise me on the proper size(s)
 and maybe a source?


----------



## Waterland

What is a cone wrench and what is it used for?


----------



## bricycle

I'd like a Rocky Road cone, maybe Caramel Butterscotch....


----------



## snirt54

If you check with an antique tool dealer you may find cone wrenches in American sizes, but the odds are not very good. All of the new  cone wrenches that I have seen are metric. A 15mm wrench will fit the bearing nuts on most older American bicycle wheels. It is slightly larger than 9/16", but still works. Most bicycle shops sell cone wrenches, or you could buy from one of the online dealers.


----------



## devnull

Find what you need, buy a slightly smaller metric cone wrench, and file it to your desired size.


----------



## josehuerta

http://www.thinwrench.info/11-sae-single-end-thin-wrenches. Try these folks -


----------



## sqrly

At one time Park tool made SAE cone wrenches.  I bought a set for cheap when a bikeshop was closing. Im sure they come up on ebay now and again.  Eldi also made some nice double ended cone wrenches.


----------



## curtis odom

You need to hunt ebay for the old Schwinn cone wrenches.


----------

